#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Почему мантра Будды медицины на сайте Джонанг так отличается произношением?

## Pasha

Почему мантра Будды медицины на сайте Джонанг так отличается произношением?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Почему мантра Будды медицины на сайте Джонанг так отличается произношением?


Потому что особенности тибетского произношения мантр на санскрите. Китайское и японское произношения мантр ещё более далеки от оригинала, однако это не считается критичным - более того, считается, что надо произносить мантры именно так, как передано Учителем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Потому что особенности тибетского произношения мантр на санскрите. Китайское и японское произношения мантр ещё более далеки от оригинала, однако это не считается критичным - более того, считается, что надо произносить мантры именно так, как передано Учителем.


Считается, но не всегда. Плюс надо учитывать, что диалект л. Йонтена тоже весьма своеобразный.
Хотя на последнем семинаре он говорил, что хоть и принято произносить так как передал учитель (а точнее - как услышал ученик), но бензар, бадзра или ваджра (такой пример приводился) - также приемлемо и ничего страшного не будет. По сути разницы особой нет. В одном из ритуалов (кажется Ваджра-видараны) утверждается подобное, что можно произносить либо на санскрите, либо даже переведённые (не транслит, а перевод) дхарани на тибетском. Соответственно и на русском.

----------

Джигме (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Видать, потому и сиддхи не видать, что все санскрит произносят чудовищным образом. Ибо "бензар" (в отличие от "бадзра") - это не на санскрите, а произносить надо на санскрите.

----------

Джигме (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Да, по разному везде написано.  в одном месте написано" тедьята ом байхаджья байхаджья маха байхаджья раджа самуд гате сваха", в другом "таята  ом бекандзе бекандзе маха бекандзе радза самуд гате суха".  Или даже "тедьяте"...Так вот "байхаджья или бекандзе"? раджа или радза, есть варииант ещё и "радже"...

----------


## Вантус

"Раджа" или "радза" - это в пределах диалектных особенностей произношения санскрита, в ряде индийских диалектов (типа непали) "дж" перешло в "дз", "ч" в "ц", "в" в "б". Возможно, что уже Наропа так произносил. А смотреть надо, как мантра по-тибетски пишется, ее написание обычно верно передает санскрит.

----------

Sucheeinennick (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А смотреть надо, как мантра по-тибетски пишется, ее написание обычно верно передает санскрит.


Увы и ах. К сожалению обычно не означает - всегда. В этом плане хороши труды восьмого Кармапы, поскольку он в своих комментах приводил не только мантры на санскрите, но и их перевод на тибетский (перевод, а не произношение).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, по разному везде написано.  в одном месте написано" тедьята ом байхаджья байхаджья маха байхаджья раджа самуд гате сваха", в другом "таята  ом бекандзе бекандзе маха бекандзе радза самуд гате суха".  Или даже "тедьяте"...Так вот "байхаджья или бекандзе"? раджа или радза, есть варииант ещё и "радже"...


В тибетском - ta dya tha. Вы конечно можете произнести и таята, но это будет далеко от санскрита.

----------

Sucheeinennick (13.05.2012), Джигме (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Pasha

мантру Будды медицины можно ли считать духовной и дающей просветление или это целебная мантра?

----------


## Вантус

> Увы и ах. К сожалению обычно не означает - всегда. В этом плане хороши труды восьмого Кармапы, поскольку он в своих комментах приводил не только мантры на санскрите, но и их перевод на тибетский (перевод, а не произношение).


Да, они иногда переводили, я такое у сакьяпинцев порой видел. А так я замечал странные вещи, например дублеты dda, DDa, kka вместо da, Da, ka, которые по всей логике и словарю там должны бы быть. Но эти странные дублеты и в средневековых индийских текстах порой попадаются, говорят.

----------


## Вангдраг

> мантру Будды медицины можно ли считать духовной и дающей просветление или это целебная мантра?


Что за вопрос.Это же мантра Будды.Конечно: и то и другое.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> мантру Будды медицины можно ли считать духовной и дающей просветление или это целебная мантра?


Практика Будды Медицины - вполне самодостаточная вещь, со своими нендро и т.п., которая сама по себе содержит весь путь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, они иногда переводили, я такое у сакьяпинцев порой видел. А так я замечал странные вещи, например дублеты dda, DDa, kka вместо da, Da, ka, которые по всей логике и словарю там должны бы быть. Но эти странные дублеты и в средневековых индийских текстах порой попадаются, говорят.


В тибетских текстах не только такие странности. Сама стилистика ранних переводов и сарма - также различается подчас очень сильно. Даже для одних и тех же текстов. Но всё это вопросы лингвистики  :Smilie:  Другая тема.
Что-же касается того как потом произносят ученики, так многие, как показывает опыт, не слышат всех тонкостей и в тибетском, поэтому получается еще более искаженное произношение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Galina

> Видать, потому и сиддхи не видать, что все санскрит произносят чудовищным образом. Ибо "бензар" (в отличие от "бадзра") - это не на санскрите, а произносить надо на санскрите.



Конечно произносить следует правильно, но главное - это мотивация и вера в силу мантры.

----------

Кунсанг (14.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Конечно произносить следует правильно, но главное - это мотивация и вера в силу мантры.


Да, но боюсь, с такой мотивацией и верой как у среднестатистических практикующих европейцев, ничего не остаётся кроме как произносить правильно  :Smilie:

----------

Вангдраг (15.05.2012), Кунсанг (14.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Тибетцы и монголы не могли произносить правильно мантры в силу своих языковых особенностей. Такое есть мнение. Просто язык не поворачивался. Акцент можно сказать.

----------


## Pasha

сразу извиняюсь перед сангхой просто интересен вопрос правильнее было не упоминать Джонанг

----------


## Карма Палджор

> сразу извиняюсь перед сангхой просто интересен вопрос правильнее было не упоминать Джонанг


Ничего страшного. Вы бы всё равно указали на сайт Джонанг. Этим вы никого не обидели, надеюсь

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ничего страшного. Вы бы всё равно указали на сайт Джонанг. Этим вы никого не обидели, надеюсь


А как дословно переводится мантра? Плиз, напишите..

----------

